# Software > Linux >  Fedora Core Wireless Repositories

## Cha0s

*ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ: http://www.fedora.awmn* (thanks to atlas  ::  )

Εν συντομία:
Για τα Νότια Προάστια υπάρχει το cha0s.fedora.awmn

Βάλτε τα παρακάτω στο /etc/yum.conf 

*Για Fedora Core 1 ή 2 (i386 ή x86_64)*


```
##################################################################
############# FEDORA 1,2 Repository (i386, x86_64) ###############
##################################################################

[base]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Base
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/core/$releasever/$basearch/os/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0

[updates-released]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Released Updates
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/core/updates/$releasever/$basearch/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0

[livna]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Livna Packages
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/livna/$releasever/$basearch/RPMS.stable/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0
```



*Για Fedora Core 3 (i386 ή x86_64)*



```
##################################################################
############## FEDORA 3 Repository (i386, x86_64) ################
##################################################################

[base]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Base
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/core/$releasever/$basearch/os/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0

[updates-released]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Released Updates
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/core/updates/$releasever/$basearch/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0

[livna]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Livna Packages
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/livna/$releasever/$basearch/RPMS.stable/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0

[extras]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Extra Packages
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/extras/$releasever/$basearch/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0
```


*Για Fedora Core 4, 5, 6 (i386, ppc, x86_64)*


```
##################################################################
######### FEDORA 4,5,6 Repository (i386, ppc, x86_64) ############
##################################################################

[base]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Base
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/core/$releasever/$basearch/os/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0

[updates-released]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Released Updates
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/core/updates/$releasever/$basearch/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0

[livna]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Livna Packages
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/livna/$releasever/$basearch/RPMS.stable/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0

[extras]
name=Fedora Core
$releasever - $basearch - Extra Packages
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/extras/$releasever/$basearch/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0
```



*Για Fedora Core 7 (i386, ppc, ppc64, x86_64)*


```
##################################################################
######## FEDORA 7 Repository (i386, ppc, ppc64, x86_64) ##########
##################################################################

[fedora]
name=Fedora $releasever - $basearch
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/releases/$releasever/Everything/$basearch/os/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0

[fedora-updates]
name=Fedora $releasever - $basearch
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/updates/$releasever/$basearch/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0

[livna]
name=Fedora Multimedia Repository
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/livna/$releasever/$basearch/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=0
```


*Για Fedora Core 8 (i386, ppc, ppc64, x86_64)*


```
################################################################## 
######## FEDORA 8 Repository (i386, ppc, ppc64, x86_64) ########## 
################################################################## 

[fedora] 
name=Fedora $releasever - $basearch 
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/releases/$releasever/Everything/$basearch/os/ 
enabled=1 
gpgcheck=0 

[fedora-updates] 
name=Fedora $releasever - $basearch 
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/updates/$releasever/$basearch/ 
enabled=1 
gpgcheck=0 

[livna] 
name=Fedora Multimedia Repository 
baseurl=http://cha0s.fedora.awmn/livna/$releasever/$basearch/ 
enabled=1 
gpgcheck=0
```

Το repository μου ενημερώνεται καθημερινά στις 3 τα ξημερώματα.
Έχει όλες τις εκδόσεις του fedora για όλες τις αρχιτεκτονικές που υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες στο mirrors.kernel.org.

Μέχρι στιγμής το repository έχει φτάσει τα 409GB  ::  !


```
[[email protected] yum]# du -sh ./
409G    ./
```

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην σελίδα http://www.fedora.awmn


(ps, μόλις είδα ότι το base repo για το FC1 έχει μεταφερθεί από το mirrors.kernel.org οπότε δεν λειτουργεί μέχρι να το τραβήξω από κάπου αλλού - ούτως ή άλλως δεν νομίζω να έχει κανείς στο awmn μηχάνημα με FC1  ::  )

----------


## dweller

οκ, δέν νομίζω να χρειάζεται κανένα πείραγμα ο ftp server.
Εάν υπάρξουν γενικότερα τυχόν προβλήματα προς το repository mail me.
Επίσης έφτιαξα το fedora.wasteland.awmn οπότε πλέον μπορείτε αντί για ftp.wasteland.awmn να βάλετε fedora.wasteland.awmn όπου αυτό υπάρχει.

----------


## erasmospunk

Αν και δεν είμαι fedora φαν μπράβο παίδες. Εγώ κάποια στιγμή που το δοκίμαζα, έφαγα ζόρι που δεν υπήρχαν repositories εδώ στο awmn.

----------


## Cha0s

Έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα μέχρι να κατέβουν όλα τα files για όλα τα Fedora!

2.7% το progress εδώ και 1 μέρα συνεχόμενα που κατεβάζει (με limit στο 1.5mbit)

13GB so far... Δεν βλέπω να φτάνει ο 80άρης  ::

----------


## dweller

βασικά του FC6 μου πιάνουν 8μιση γίγα στο περίπου base,extras & updates έως τώρα, οπότε ο 80άρης μάλλον σε παίρνει...
Για να γλιτώσεις κάποιο σεβαστό ποσό χώρου μπορείς να μήν κατεβάσεις τα iso & debug directories, ειδικά το debug δέν έχει και ιδιαίτερη σημασία.

----------


## Cha0s

Κάνω mirror όλο το http://mirrors.kernel.org/fedora/

Έκανα exclude τα debug & iso γιατί πρώτον τα έχω όλα τα ISO και μου είναι άχρηστα, και δεύτερον θα μου κόψουν τον κώλο στο DataCenter...Πολύ bandwidth  ::  

Ακόμα πάντως κατεβάζει rpms για το FC2

----------


## Cha0s

Τελειώνει σιγά σιγά και το FC3 x86_64.

Άλλο τόσο έμεινε χοντρικά και θα έχω όλο το FC Repository έτοιμο  ::  

24GB μέχρι στιγμής χωρίς τα iso και τα debug. (Αυτά θα τα βάλω να κατέβουν μετά απλά για να είναι ολοκληρωμένο το repository  ::  )

----------


## atlas

> Εάν υπάρξουν γενικότερα τυχόν προβλήματα προς το repository mail me.


Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα φίλε μου, παίζει άψογα και τον επισκέφτομαι σχεδόν καθημερινά.

Chaos, πολύ καλή η κίνησή σου να κατεβάσεις και τα x86_64 rpms, aλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μπορούσες να αποφύγεις τις παλαιότερες εκδόσεις (fc1, fc2, fc3, ίσως και fc4) οι οποίες "τρώνε" πολύ εύρος ζώνης και χωρητικότητα και δεν ξέρω αν τις χρησιμοποιεί κανένας στο awmn.




> Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος να σηκώσει κάποια σελίδα με πληροφορίες, οδηγίες κλπ για την όλη φάση ας μου πει να του δώσω account και να ανοίξω το http://www.fedora.awmn


Πληροφορίες σχετικά με εγκατάσταση, tips&tricks, πιθανά προβλήματα, κτλ;
Μπορώ να το κάνω, απλά θα χρειαστώ λίγο( ::  ...χρόνο..... (δουλειάς και παιδιών επιτρέποντος...)

----------


## Cha0s

Κατεβάζω όλες τις εκδόσεις γιατί πχ εγώ τρέχω FC3 σπίτι.

Το repository το θέλω και για την δουλειά που έχουμε servers με όλες τις εκδόσεις.

Επομένως εκεί που το κατεβάζω θα εξυπηρετεί και τους servers τις εταιρίας και θα το κοπιάρω μόλις ανέβω στο DataCenter να το βγάλω και wireless Και ύστερα θα το συντηρώ από την DSL μου.
Η αρχή είναι η δύσκολη...μετά είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα  ::  


Τώρα για το bandwidth ναι όντως θα με σκίσουν λίγο... για τον χώρο...it's not an issue  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ουφ, τελείωσε και το FC4.

Κατεβαίνουν τα RPM για FC5....

Μένει και το FC6 και ανεβαίνω ταχέως στο DataCenter να τα κοπιάρω όλα!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

50GB so far και τώρα ξεκίνησε το FC6.

Χωρίς τα ISO & Debug βέβαια.
Τα Iso τα έχω όλα σπίτι και τα debug θα τα κατεβάσω σιγά σιγά κάποια στιγμή για να είναι ολοκληρωμένο το repository  ::  


Δευτέρα-Τρίτη το πολύ υπολογίζω να ανέβω DC  ::

----------


## dsfak

Ωραίος ο νέος...  ::  
Αν και είχαμε πει να το hostάρω εγώ το repository μιας και έχω τον σερβερ να κάθεται... αλλά δεν πειράζει. Καλύτερα θα το δουλέυεις εσύ αφού το θες και για την δουλειά σου. 
Κάποιο άλλο repository θα βρεθεί που θα hostάρω κι εγώ...  :: 

Αν έχετε καμιά ιδέα πείτε μου...!!!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αφού θα το κοπιάρεις και εσύ ρε!

Και οι 2 θα το έχουμε  ::  
Όσο περισσότεροι τόσο καλύτερα!  ::  

Το πρώτο mirroring είναι το ζόρι.
Η διατήρηση του μετά είναι κυριλέ  :: 


Edit: 
Κάνε mirror όλο το http://mirrors.kernel.org/ να τιγκάρεις τον σέρβερ άμα είναι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς ο 80άρης δεν έφτασε ούτε για πλάκα.

Έχω κάνει exclude τα debug, development, iso και χώρεσαν μόνο τα base πακέτα και 7GB από updates τα οποία είναι για το FC1 και μερικά από το FC2 νομίζω.


Έβαλα να αντιγράφει χθες το laptop που ανέβηκα στο Datacenter αλλά ήθελε κάμποσες ώρες να τα τραβήξει (70κάτι GB συνολικά) και ώσπου να τελειώσω τις δουλειές που είχα δεν είχε τελειώσει το copy οπότε έμεινε στην μέση μέχρι να ξαναπάω DC.

Προς το παρόν μένει idle η φάση μέχρι να δω τι θα κάνω...

----------


## erasmospunk

> Έβαλα να αντιγράφει χθες το laptop που ανέβηκα στο Datacenter αλλά ήθελε κάμποσες ώρες να τα τραβήξει (70κάτι GB συνολικά) και ώσπου να τελειώσω τις δουλειές που είχα δεν είχε τελειώσει το copy οπότε έμεινε στην μέση μέχρι να ξαναπάω DC.


Μαστούρα...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## atlas

Ο fedora.wasteland.awmn (ή φτp.wasteland.awmn) είναι down ή έχω εγώ κάποιο πρόβλημα;;;

----------


## dweller

είναι κάτω, ο κόμβος βρίσκεται σε φάση αναδιοργάνωσης των links και ελπίζω να επανέλθει το Σαββατοκύριακο...σόρυ για το ξεβόλεμμα
Ετοιμάζω και κάτι άλλο μόλις τελειώσω με το φτιάξιμο  ::

----------


## atlas

ούτε να το συζητάς dweller, κανένα πρόβλημα. Απλά η ερώτηση ήταν για να διαπιστώσω αν τυχόν φταίω εγώ (πχ σε ρυθμίσεις). 

Καλή ...αναδιοργάνωση  ::

----------


## atlas

> ...
> Έχω βάλει ήδη να κατεβαίνουν όλα τα πακέτα (base, extras, updates κλπ) για όλα τα FC (1-6 για ι386 & x86_64 & ppc).
> ...


Τελικά παίζει κανένα repository για x86_64  ::

----------


## nbaltas

βαγγέλη τελικά το fedora repository δουλεύει σε εσένα??? (για fedora core 6 μιλάω)

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς πριν 2 βδομάδες μου κάηκε ο ένας σκληρός του Server στον κόμβο και εκεί ήταν όλο το repository για το 6.


Στο Datacenter που πήγα πριν 2-3 βδομάδες δεν πρόλαβα να αντιγράψω όλο το repository που έχω κατεβάσει, και δεν χώρεσε καν ολόκληρο στον server που το κατέβαζα... γέμισε ο 80άρης για την πλάκα του  ::  


Προς το παρόν έχει μείνει στάσιμο το θέμα μέχρι να πάω Αγ. Στέφανο να πάρω το repository και να το ολοκληρώσω εδώ.

----------


## nbaltas

ok...αναμένω νέα σου τότε.....ως τότε θα κάνω τα yum update μου από wasteland!  ::

----------


## dweller

o server θα ειναι κατω για καποιες μερες γιατι θα αλλαξει χωρο και θα αναβαθμιστει.

----------


## dweller

Ο server ξαναζεί και είναι συγχρονισμένος με τις τελευταίες αλλαγές.
Επίσης προστέθηκε νέoς καθρεπτάκος του livna, το οποίο είναι ένα multimedia repository με όλα τα "απαγορευμένα" πακετάκια που δέν έχουν τα υπόλοιπα.

Βάλτε τα εξής στο yum.conf.d




> [core]
> name=Fedora Core 6-i386
> baseurl=ftp://fedora.wasteland.awmn/pub/yum/fedora/core/6/i386/os
> enabled=1
> gpgcheck=1
> gpgkey=file:///etc/pki/rpm-gpg/RPM-GPG-KEY-fedora file:///etc/pki/rpm-gpg/RPM-GPG-KEY
> 
> [updates]
> name=Fedora Core 6-i386 - Updates
> ...


Ενημέρωση γίνεται όπως πριν, στις 4 κάθε πρωϊ.

----------


## dweller

τελικά ρύθμισα να κάνει update κάθε μια ώρα (!).
Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι το extras repository γίνεται update συνεχώς, και τυχαίνει πολλές φορές να μήν είναι συγχρονισμένα τα .xml (repodata) με τα rpms.
Εάν τυχόν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μετά από αυτό ενημερώστε με.

EDIT κάθε δύο ώρες. Μην τυχόν δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα σε κανέναν, καθώς το rsync τρώει πολλούς πόρους.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

έβαλα την παραπάνω εντολή μέσα στο αρχείο που αναφέρεις /etc/yum.conf. αλλα έσβησα ότι άλλο περιείχε και όταν πάω να κάνω update μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα

[email protected] ~]# yum update yum
Repository core is listed more than once in the configuration
Repository updates is listed more than once in the configuration
Repository extras is listed more than once in the configuration
Setting up Update Process
Setting up repositories
ftp://fedora.wasteland.awmn/pub/yum/fed ... repomd.xml: [Errno 4] IOError: [Errno ftp error] (111, 'Connection refused')
Trying other mirror.
Error: Cannot open/read repomd.xml file for repository: core

σίγουρα κάτι κάνω λάθος αλλα τι?

----------


## dweller

> έβαλα την παραπάνω εντολή μέσα στο αρχείο που αναφέρεις /etc/yum.conf. αλλα έσβησα ότι άλλο περιείχε και όταν πάω να κάνω update μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα
> 
> [email protected] ~]# yum update yum
> Repository core is listed more than once in the configuration
> Repository updates is listed more than once in the configuration
> Repository extras is listed more than once in the configuration


κάνε disable τα αντίστοιχα repositories μέσα στο /etc/yum.repos.d
(θέσε enabled=0)




> Setting up Update Process
> Setting up repositories
> ftp://fedora.wasteland.awmn/pub/yum/fed ... repomd.xml: [Errno 4] IOError: [Errno ftp error] (111, 'Connection refused')
> Trying other mirror.
> Error: Cannot open/read repomd.xml file for repository: core
> 
> σίγουρα κάτι κάνω λάθος αλλα τι?


δέν έκανες λάθος κάτι. Μάλλον δέν είχε τελειώσει το rsync.
Γενικα διαπιστώνω οτι τα repositories του fedora είναι περίεργα, τη μια παίζουν τη μια όχι, άλλες φορές λείπουν αρχεία και μετά από κάνα μισάωρο τα φέρνουν κλπ. Ειδικά τα extras αλλάζουν όλη την ώρα. Ίσως φταίει οτι δέν έχω τα masters του fedora αλλά πιο κοντινά για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.
Αν εμφανίζονται errors αυτό σημαίνει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οτι κάτι τρέχει με τα εξωτερικά repositories, να ξαναδοκιμάζετε μετά από μερικές ώρες και ελπίζω να είναι όλα εντάξει.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

επειδή μάλλον κατέληξα στο fedora. πως μπορώ και εγώ να κάνω συγχρονισμό στα αρχεία σου? για να μην εχεις μονο εσύ το βάρος στην ADSL σου?

----------


## dweller

Δέν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τί εννοείς. Θές να στήσεις άλλο repository;
googlaρέ το και θα βρείς πολλές σελίδες που επεξηγούν την διαδικασία.
Τα αρχεία μπορείς εννοείται να τα πάρεις από όπου θές, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμού.

----------


## trendy

Πρέπει να είναι και τα δύο down χτες και σήμερα που δοκίμασα να κάνω update στο φρεσκοστημένο fc6 μου.
Θα ήθελα να κάνω και εγώ ένα mirror, μιας και παίζει αρκετός χώρος. Θα πάρω πρώτη φορά από dweller ή cha0s και μετά θα κάνω updates από το internet.

----------


## dweller

Ο κόμβος δεν ειχε καθολου downtime. Σίγουρα δεν φταίει κάτι από την μεριά σου;

EDIT είχα ξεχάσει να αφήνω τα icmp πακέτα από τον firewall. Μάλλον έκανες μόνο ping χωρίς να δοκιμάσεις τον ftp.

----------


## trendy

Τώρα όντως παίζει. Πιο πριν δεν έπαιζε ούτε ο δικός σου ούτε του cha0s. Το είδα ότι είχες κόψει το ping, έφτανα όμως με traceroute  ::  .
Τέσπα ξεκινάω απόψε το mirroring και Τρίτη που θα επιστρέψω από το στρατόπεδο ξαναμιλάμε.

----------


## trendy

Μαλακία... δεν παίζει κανένα.
Για εσένα γίνεται το εξής:


```
[email protected]:/etc/cron.weekly# /usr/bin/wget --mirror -nH --cut-dirs=3 -P /www/fedora ftp://ftp.wasteland.awmn/pub/yum/fedora/core/6/i386/os
--01:43:43--  ftp://ftp.wasteland.awmn/pub/yum/fedora/core/6/i386/os
           => `/www/fedora/core/6/i386/.listing'
Resolving ftp.wasteland.awmn... 10.2.29.9
Connecting to ftp.wasteland.awmn|10.2.29.9|:21... connected.
Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!
==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.
==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/yum/fedora/core/6/i386 ... done.
==> PORT ... done.    ==> LIST ...
```

και μένει εκεί.

Στου cha0s τρώμε ένα ωραίο http 403 error.

----------


## dweller

μαλακία++

έβαλα πρόσφατα firewall και άνοιξα μόνο το πορτ 21...γιαυτό αν κάνεις *active* ftp connection κολλάει εκεί που δειχνεις παρ'ολο που κάνει το negotiation. Είχα ξεχάσει προφανώς το πορτ 20.  ::  
Γενικά όπως κατάλαβες ξέχασα διάφορα όταν έβαλα το firewall  :: 

Ευχαριστώ, πρέπει να παίζει τώρα.

----------


## trendy

Όχι ακόμα δεν παίζει.

----------


## dweller

Κάτσε να το κοιτάξουμε, έχεις pm.

----------


## Cha0s

> Στου cha0s τρώμε ένα ωραίο http 403 error.


Δεν λειτουργεί ο δικός μου server...long story  ::  

Ελπίζω σύντομα να επανέλθει.

----------


## dweller

από εδώ τελικά εντάξει όλα, έγιναν και δοκιμές με τη βοήθεια του trendy.
Happy updating

----------


## trendy

```
[core]
name=Fedora Core 6-i386
baseurl=http://www.trendy.awmn/fedora/core/6/i386/os
enabled=1
gpgcheck=1
gpgkey=file:///etc/pki/rpm-gpg/RPM-GPG-KEY-fedora file:///etc/pki/rpm-gpg/RPM-GPG-KEY

[updates]
name=Fedora Core 6-i386 - Updates
baseurl=http://www.trendy.awmn/fedora/core/updates/6/i386
enabled=1
gpgcheck=1
gpgkey=file:///etc/pki/rpm-gpg/RPM-GPG-KEY-fedora

[extras]
name=Fedora Extras 6-i386
baseurl=http://www.trendy.awmn/fedora/extras/6/i386
enabled=1
gpgkey=file:///etc/pki/rpm-gpg/RPM-GPG-KEY-fedora-extras
gpgcheck=1

[livna]
name=Fedora Livna Multimedia 6-i386
baseurl=http://www.trendy.awmn/fedora/livna/6/i386
enabled=1
```

Έτοιμο και σε εμένα το mirror. Γίνεται update μία φορά την ημέρα από τον dweller και αν δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση από το internet.

----------


## dweller

κάποια προβλήματα τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες διορθώθηκαν.

----------


## Cha0s

Ενημερώθηκε το πρώτο ποστ.

Από σήμερα επαναλειτουργεί και το δικό μου repository με πακέτα για *Fedora Core 1,2,3,4,5,6* για arch *i386, x64, ppc* (base, released updates, livna).

Μου πήρε περίπου 2 μήνες μέχρι να κατέβουν όλα (123GB χωρίς τα iso, testing, debug, development & SRPMS).
Σιγά σιγά θα βάλω να κατεβαίνουν και τα υπόλοιπα που έκανα exclude ώστε να είναι υπερπλήρες το repository.


Όποιος άλλος διατηρεί repository ας ποστάρει εδώ να βάλω τα conf του στο πρώτο ποστ.

Η προσφορά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται και έχει χρόνο να φτιάξει μια σελιδούλα για το http://www.fedora.awmn με οδηγίες και πληροφορίες για τα repositories ισχύει. Άμα είναι στείλτε μου pm να κανονίσουμε.

----------


## trendy

Τα πιο πάνω repositories για μένα ισχύουν. 
Πλέον με το 2play τα κατεβάζω από internet αποκλειστικά.

----------


## dweller

Έτοιμο και το repository του Fedora 7, καθώς και του livna repository για το 7 με multimedia,restricted drivers πακέτα και τα λοιπά.

Oδηγίες θα βρείτε στην σελίδα μου

http://www.wasteland.awmn

----------


## dweller

Να σημειώσω οτι το repository είναι μόνο για την i386 αρχιτεκτονική.
Για x86-64 δέν έχω σκοπό να κάνω καθώς δέν την χρησιμοποιώ και δέν έχω και πολύ χώρο ακόμα.

----------


## trendy

Για upgrade από το 6 συνιστάται να κάνουμε boot με το dvd ή να αλλάξουμε repos και να κάνουμε ένα upgrade;

----------


## dweller

Aπό εδώ

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/DistributionUpgrades




> You can do an upgrade using the installation CD/DVDs, which is the recommended method. The installation overrides any third party packages which conflict with the default installation set.


Ειδικά σε αυτή την έκδοση με τις αλλαγές στους δίσκους και τα devices έχεις άλλο ένα λόγο να κάνεις αναβάθμιση απ'το cd με τον anaconda.

----------


## dweller

cha0s κάνεις ένα update το 1ο post σου για να πεις για το repository του 7;

----------


## trendy

Πλήρες update και στο server μου.
http://www.trendy.awmn/fedora/
Εκδόσεις 6 και 7, μαζί με τα atrpms, freshrpms και το livna.

----------


## dweller

> μαζί με τα atrpms, freshrpms και το livna.


δέν ξέρω για τα atrpms, αλλα τα freshrpms μαζί με το livna μου χτυπήσανε στον mplayer και έπρεπε να ξηλώσω το ένα απο τα δύο. Προτίμησα τα πρώτα. Δέν ξέρω αν κανείς έχει πάθει κάτι ανάλογο.

----------


## atlas

Ερώτηση 1: Έχει κανείς στήσει repository για Fedora 7 64bit?
Ερώτηση 2: Μπορούν οι κάτοχοι repositories να μου στείλουν με ένα pm τις ρυθμίσεις τους για τα repositories που συντηρούν, έτσι ώστε να τις προσθέσω στη σελίδα fedora.awmn που ετοιμάζω;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## atlas

Μια και κανείς δε μπηκε στον κόπο να απαντήσει στο προηγούμενο post μου, μπορείτε να δείτε στη διεύθυνση 10.45.170.1 αν αυτά που έχω βάλει για ρυθμίσεις για τα repositories είναι σωστά και αν εχω ξεχάσει κανέναν; Θα πάρετε και μια γεύση για τη σελίδα του fedora που θα φιλοξενήσει ο cha0s (σχόλια, παρατηρήσεις, διορθώσεις, προσθήκες, παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτα)..

(μπαίνοντας για το post αυτό, είδα ότι και ο trendy διατηρεί repositry για ι386 - συγγνώμη που μου διέφυγες... - μπορείς να μου στείλεις τις ρυθμίσεις σου για να τις προσθέσω :: 

Ευχαριστώ 

Αντώνης

----------


## trendy

Στο http://www.trendy.awmn/fedora/ είναι το base directory όπου υπάρχουν το 6 (στον υποφάκελο core μαζί με τα updates), το 7 (στον υποφάκελο releases) και στους αντίστοιχους φακέλους τα atrpms, freshrpms και livna για 6 & 7.

----------


## atlas

Φίλε trendy νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη σελίδα που μου έδωσες για το repository. Ισχύει (να τη βάλω) ή όχι;

Ευχαριστώ

Αντώνης

----------


## trendy

Έπεσες πάνω στο upgrade σε apache2, τώρα πρέπει να δουλεύει.

----------


## atlas

Σωστός!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ενημερώθηκε το πρώτο ποστ:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333902#333902
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333902#333902


Thanks Αντώνη (atlas) για την σελίδα!
http://www.fedora.awmn  ::   ::

----------


## dweller

Το repo του fc6 άλλαξε mirror, καθώς ο τελευταίος είχε ψοφήσει.
Όσοι παρατηρήσαν μπαγιάτικα πακέτα, ας κάνουν ξανα ενα update.

----------


## dweller

O λόγος που το repo ειναι κατω τοσες μερες ειναι οτι τα τίναξε ο δίσκος εντελώς.
Καθώς πρέπει να ξαναστήσω τα πάντα απο κατι παλια backups και δε συμμαζεύεται, οι υπηρεσίες αναβάλλονται...επ'αόριστον.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Τo repository πλέον φιλοξενεί και όλα τα iso files όλων των εκδόσεων (1-7, i386, ppc, ppc64, x64).

Είναι browable στην διευθυνση: http://cha0s.fedora.awmn

Enjoy  ::  


Επίσης το livna mirror έχει ήδη πακέτα για το Fedora 8 που κυκλοφορεί σε λίγα λεπτά επίσημα.

Μόλις ενημερωθεί και το mirrors.kernel.org με το Fedora 8 θα κατέβει και στο wireless repository.

----------


## Cha0s

Τα Fedora 8 i386 DVD & Rescue CD & Live CD υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα σε torrent.

Enjoy  ::  


Σύντομα και σε x64 & PPC(64) καθώς και με όλο το repository για την έκδοση 8 ενημερωμένο (αν ποτέ ξεκολήσει το mirrors.kernel.org... μάλλον έχει φουλάρει λόγω της κυκλοφορίας του F ::

----------


## atlas

> Τo repository πλέον φιλοξενεί και όλα τα iso files όλων των εκδόσεων (1-7, i386, ppc, ppc64, x64).
> 
> Είναι browable στην διευθυνση: http://cha0s.fedora.awmn
> 
> Enjoy  
> 
> 
> Επίσης το livna mirror έχει ήδη πακέτα για το Fedora 8 που κυκλοφορεί σε λίγα λεπτά επίσημα.
> 
> Μόλις ενημερωθεί και το mirrors.kernel.org με το Fedora 8 θα κατέβει και στο wireless repository.



Ευχαριστούμε Chaos, για άλλη μια φορά  ::  Αν βάλεις τα iso του Fedora 8 στο γνωστό μέρος, θα ρίξεις ένα post;

----------


## Cha0s

Υπάρχουν ήδη τα iso για ι386 σε torrent & dc  ::  

Κατεβαίνουν τα images και για x84  ::  
Το NTUA δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν τα έχει, οπότε τα κατεβάζω από πιο αργά mirrors  ::

----------


## nbaltas

έχω στο σερβερ μου την 7 εκδοση.

φορματ δεν παίζει να κάνω για να παω στην 8....σκοτωμένος κόπος.

παρόλα αυτά παίζει να κάνω αναβάθμιση???

βρήκα αυτόν τον οδηγό αναβάθμισης

http://www.ioncannon.net/system-adminis ... -with-yum/

να προχωρήσω ή κρύβει εκπλήξεις???

----------


## trendy

Από το 6 πήγα στο 7 από το dvd εγκατάστασης με επιλογή για upgrade.

----------


## Cha0s

Προσωπικά δεν το συμπαθώ ιδιέταιρα το upgrade, παρόλαυτα δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιο πρόβλημα μετά από upgrade.

Καλού κακού κράτα Backups βέβαια  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Από σήμερα το repository φιλοξενεί πλήρως την έκδοση 8 του Fedora.

Έχει πακέτα & updates για i386, x64, ppc, ppc64 καθώς και όλα τα ISO.


Enjoy  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μόλις είδα πόσο χώρο πιάνει όλο το repository  ::  ...



```
[[email protected] yum]# du -sh ./
409G    ./
```

Πάμε για 2ο 500άρη σε λίγο  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς κλείνω το εν λόγο service καθώς δεν μπορώ να το διατηρήσω άλλο πλέον.

Έχει περάσει τα 600GB σε χώρο και προς το παρόν χρειάζομαι τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο για άλλες εφαρμογές και λόγω στρατού δεν μπορώ να πάρω άλλους δίσκους.

Όταν με το καλό απολυθώ ευχαρίστως θα το επαναφέρω.

Σόρρυ σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν το service.

----------

